

Measuring Online Applications – Structuring a Measurement Interface - nootopian
http://semphonic.blogs.com/semangel/2009/10/measuring-online-applications-structuring-a-measurement-interface.html

======
jgrahamc
This is just the sort of thing that can be done cleanly with
<http://jshub.org/>

